# NCE Powerhouse Pro "Wireless" DCC System - NCE-524-2



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking forward to upgrading my DCC system and looking for comments from users of NCE Powerhouse Pro "Wireless" DCC System - NCE-524-2. My layout is 11'X17' with a subway, so 2 levels at the present time but I am contemplating adding an additional 100 sq ft. I only run up to 4 trains at a time, but I can run 6 max.

Any comments from "experienced" users would be much appreciated! And thanks in advance, Jim


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Unless the DCC system you're talking about is a new version I don't know about,the "wireless" feature is between the throttle and the command station only(through a receiver unit).DCC signal is carried from the command station to the locos through the track,so wether you have a tunnel of whatever length has no effect on the signal's quality.The locos aren't wireless.....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The wireless portion is from the throttle to the command station.
The trains get their signal from the rail not wirelessly.

Throttle => Receiver Panel => Command Station => Rails => Decoder.


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Jake, I edited some of that stuff out, I was confusing it with Bachmann Dynamis infra red, which is out of the question. Jim


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

*Question about Decoder Pro...retrieving datas.*

Still learning Decoder Pro.Have found how to read CVs,how to eventually modify them,etc.However,I can only read CVs when the loco is sitting on the track.I have read CVs and used the "save to roster" feature but haven't found the way to read them directly from the roster without putting the loco on the prog. track.

I have a loco (Athearn Challenger with a notorious MRC decoder) that has its function mapping mixed up (seems to lose memory with time when not used) and I'd like to "study" CVs.Printing them would be nice so that I could compare with other CV data sheets,likely the manufacturers suggested CVs.Can this be done?


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Sean, I was just ready to order the *NCE 001 PH-Pro 5 Amp Power Pro DCC System* when I saw the wireless on the same site for a little more. I'm sure which one of the 2 by tomorrow! Looking forward to the upgrade. Decided to give my EZ Command to one of the neighborhood kids! Jim


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Jake yes you can print that, I personally haven't done that yet. But I do keep a backup CD of my JMRI roster entries. 2 years ago my computer crashed and I lost it all. So I learned to back up my files. My grandson got an infection on one of his teeny sites and it ate my hard drive when he was visiting. No I didn't get mad at him, the puter was 12 years old and it was acting up, so I go a new one! Here's the link I saved you need! Jim
http://jmri.sourceforge.net/help/en/html/apps/DecoderPro/Roster.shtml


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry I mixed my question with previous post...seems I clicked the wrong icon.Thanks for the answer though.


----------

